# 16000 DSL oder 16000+



## shooot3r (31. März 2011)

Hallo, habe eine frage, und zwar ich habe mir bei der Telekom das Angbot Entertain gebucht. Das setzt eine Leitung 16000+ vorraus. Was ist aber nun genau der unterschied zwischen 16000 und 16000+ DSL?

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2011)

Ich vermute mal, dass die Leitung MINDESTESN 16k schaffen muss. Wenn Du 16k bestellst, ist es ja so, dass es "bis zu 16k" sind - wobei das bei der tcom dann trotzdem auch mindestens ich glaub 10k sind, bei anderen Anbietern kann auch mal eine nur DSL3k-Leitung als 16k-Vertrag verkauft werden.

Normalerweise kannst Du aber bei der tcom auch einen Tarif online bestellen, und bevor Du dann überhaupt Deine Daten usw. eingibst, erfolgt noch ein Speedtest, ob das bei Dir überhaupt klappt.


Oder bist Du aktuell bei einem anderen Anbieter?


ps: man kann aber trotzdem Pech haben, bei nem Kumpel von mir war dessen Wohnhaus als Entertain-geeignet verzeichnet, aber es stellt sich nach Wochen heraus, dass es doch nicht ging. Er hat dann zwar die Mehrkosten zurückerstattet bekommen und hätte auch kündigen dürfen, aber es war natürlich schon ärgerlich.


----------



## usopia (31. März 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass die Leitung MINDESTESN 16k schaffen muss...


 ...im Grundsatz stimmt das so, auch wenn ich die garantierte Mindest-Geschwindigkeit jetzt nicht mehr weiß. Soweit ich mich erinnere, waren es noch nicht mal 16.000kb/s.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. April 2011)

Gugge da:
http://www.appenzeller-online.de/dsl/dsl16plus.htm


----------



## usopia (5. April 2011)

ah ja, also garantieren die praktisch 10000 kb/s beim Tarif 16000+. Ich hab vor einigen Jahren mal für ein Subunternehmen der Telekom gearbeitet. Den 16000+ haben die damals "erfunden", als Entertain auf den Markt kam und fürs Internet-TV mindestens 8000 (oder warens 9000?) kb/s erforderlich waren.


----------

